# Whelen Ultra Freedom mini light bar



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

I have looked all over the internet to find this light bar for sale. I want to find pricing and options. I have only found it in thier catalog. 
Does anybody have a salesman or supplier where I can order this bar and a few others.

Thanks


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

DCS MN;1044919 said:


> I have looked all over the internet to find this light bar for sale. I want to find pricing and options. I have only found it in thier catalog.
> Does anybody have a salesman or supplier where I can order this bar and a few others.
> 
> Thanks


ive only seen those in selected websites no pricing ... i dont believe there as popular as the liberty series .. thats probably why you cant find them ...


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Try going to www.campsafetyinc.com or www.parrpse.com and then give them a call and they might be able to dig you up a price.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

www.truckntow.com


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

http://www.truckntow.com/showproduct.aspx?affiliateid=10050&ProductID=19261


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

That is a link to a 60" - not a mini. Try this one from strobes n' more

http://www.strobesnmore.com/whelen-ultra-freedom-super-led-mini-lightbar.html


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Sno What;1045196 said:


> That is a link to a 60" - not a mini. Try this one from strobes n' more
> 
> http://www.strobesnmore.com/whelen-ultra-freedom-super-led-mini-lightbar.html


Wow! Over 800 bucks for a Minibar? Lots of nice mini LED bars out there for less than 1/2 of that.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Way overpriced. Go with a fed sig mini jet solaris or whelen justice. Mini liberty and freedom are way overpriced


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

I have the Sound Off Signal Mini Pinnicle and love it. I did a ton of research and it is the best and brightest light for the money. Low profile, super strong magnets and clean jewel like appearance. Safety Lighting has them for $225 shipped. Check out these vids one them. The second vid shows the Sound Off vs. the Whelen.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

ultimate plow;1045325 said:


> Way overpriced. Go with a fed sig mini jet solaris or whelen justice. Mini liberty and freedom are way overpriced


a mini jet solaris is identical price as whelen mini liberty ... freedoms are high cause of lack of demand ..


----------

